# Smarty ddl.tpl 1 zu n Beziehung auslagern



## Zitrusfrucht (16. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich arbeite gerade mit Smarty für ein Projekt und habe verschiedene Templates erstellt. Mein ddl.tpl macht mir immernoch Sorgen...

Ich würde gern die 1 zu n Beziehung in eine Funktion (unter Smarty/plugins) auslagern aber das will nicht so wie ich will.

Dazu sei gesagt, dass ich eine blutige Anfängerin bin, was smarty betrifft.

Zu dem Code noch ein zwei Worte. Ich möchte lediglich, dass ich den Text nicht zweimal mit unterschiedlichen Zahlen im Template stehen habe, deswegen die Auslagerung.

Aufruf sollte so aussehen

```
[@ beziehung1n end1=$end1 end2=$end2 @]
```

Was ich auslagern möchte:

```
ALTER TABLE [@ $end2->type->name @]
 ADD [@ $end1->role@] [@ $pk1->type->name|mysql_datatype @]
 [@ if $pk1->length > 0 @]([@ $pk1->length @])[@ /if @]
 [@ if $end2->min != 0 @] NOT NULL[@ /if @],
 ADD FOREIGN KEY ([@ $end1->role @]) REFERENCES 
 [@ $end1->type->name @]([@ $pk1->name @]);
```

Kann mir da jemand eine Hilfestellung geben? Ich hab viel rumprobiert aber nichts hat funktioniert.


----------



## Zitrusfrucht (21. Mai 2013)

Das Thema hat sich erledigt. 

Ich habe erkannt, dass die Auslagerung in einer Funktion ziemlich umständlich ist. Besser und einfacher ist, wenn man für eine 1 zu n Beziehung ein eigenes Template erstellt.


----------

